# One of my favorite planes!!!!



## Joemurph

Nice looking plane… going on my wish list for next xmas!!!!


----------



## Marc5

Got one and love it. You must have been a good boy!


----------



## TexasTimbers

You deserve it Denis. Santa always remembers the good teenage boys, and in your case, the good teenage men.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Thats a great handplane.


----------



## cabinetmaster

Nice plane.


----------



## NH_Hermit

It's interesting that you've posted about your plane. I got stopped yesterday with my table project because I needed a dowel from the hardware store and too lazy to improvise, so I decided to resuscitate an old Stanley jack plane I inherited from my father several years back. I had left it out in my garage, as he had done, so it was in sad shape with rust and caked on dirt. I don't think the blade could have cut warm butter. Now it's looking, and working, pretty spiffy. There are still a couple of boxes of his old tools in the garage. I should dig through them again and see what's there.


----------



## roman

I was 45 years young when I got my fisrt LN toy. A complete set of their rosewood handled chisels, a dovetail saw, and a dovetail template.

You are a teenager

I'm jealous


----------



## mikedddd

Excellent gift that you will get lots of use from, I have one and find it indispensable for fine tuning joinery work.

Mike


----------



## lwoodt

Anything LN is a joy.Take care of it and it will take care of you.


----------



## DonFaulk0517

Good review… I've had the same plane for a few months now and love it. Like you, I didn't have a shoulder plane and wanted to get a quality block plane… I settled for this plane to combine the need for both… and it has worked very well.


----------



## hokieman

I have one, too, and it is great. I also have a 4 1/2 bench plane that I use all the time. LN makes the best hand tools AND they are made right here in the good ole US of A!


----------

